# Sticky  [HOW-TO] ROOT 2.3.5/1.3.418 magic md5 method



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

bhigham/beh and I modified the root method
based on New root method for stock 2.3.4 (621/622) found (Droid2, R2D2)

*How this works*



> Originally Posted by *phifc*
> 
> _There's an exploit in loadpreinstall.sh. It compares md5 sum files of preinstalled apps and if they're different, copies the md5 to the local cache. The preinstall just has an empty file in app/ so it will parse the md5 for it. Instead of an md5 sum, it contains a local.prop that allows adb root shell. So the system thinks it's copying the md5sum to the cache when it bounces off the symlink and overwrites the /data/local.prop, giving adb root on next reboot_


watch video By: Tomsgt

have 5 options 
a self extracting batch file
a regular batch file
slitaz boot cd, (like ezSBF)
manual adb/moto-fastboot
Voodoo method

I have tested and they work

*basic instructions/steps for batch files and slitaz*

you need to be on 2.3.5/1.3.418
SBF and update.zip here http://forum.xda-dev.....php?t=1703640
and Motorola Drivers need to be installed

turn phone on
enable usb debugging (system/apps/developer options)
connect to pc
change usb mode to charge only or pc mode
start program, see instructions specified with the option you chose
there are on screen instruction, but this is what will happen
a file is pushed to your phone with adb
phone will reboot to fastboot, all you will see on phone is moto boot logo dualcore screen
click enter
two files will be flashed to phone
phone will reboot
when it has completed reboot
click enter
phone will reboot
when phone has completed reboot
click enter
files will be pushed to phone with adb
phone will reboot
when phone has completed reboot
click enter
files will be pushed to phone with adb
phone will reboot to recovery
press both volume buttons when you see ! in a triangle with android andy
wipe cache using volume buttons to scroll, select with power button
when complete, select reboot with power button
Done.

when running the batch file or slitaz you may see these errors
rm failed for /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5 no such file or directory
no root.img.gz no such file or directory
rm failed for /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5 read only file system

that is fine, it will still work

and it should installs bsr/ system recovery

*Root DX2 2.3.5 batch file in self extracting exe*
DroidX2_Root_2012.exe

download
double click on DroidX2_Root_2012.exe to start
follow onscreen instructions
note: first reboot, goes to a nonlabeled fastboot mode, all you will see is moto boot logo dualcore screen just click enter to flash files

*Root DX2 2.3.5 batch file*
DX2_Batchroot.7z

download file
extract with 7zip
double click on rootdx2.bat to start
follow onscreen instructions
note: first reboot, goes to a nonlabeled fastboot mode, all you will see is moto boot logo dualcore screen

*slitaz boot iso*, like ezSBF
Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso

has options for D2, D2G, DX, and DX2
burn to cd with imgburn, or flash drive use Download UNetBootin for Windows

*Manual method* may update this later

you need
moto-fastboot.exe not fastboot.exe
adb files found in petes root tools
Petes root tools
modified root.img

instructions
extract any .zip or .gz
move all files to same folder like C:\root to make it easy

Enable USB debugging on phone
open command prompt
enter

```
cd/<br />
cd c:root<br />
adb shell rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5<br />
adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
```
( don't worry if you see an error)
boot phone to fastboot
run commands

```
moto-fastboot.exe flash preinstall root.img<br />
moto-fastboot.exe reboot
```
let phone boot complete, then reboot again (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
command

```
adb shell
```
 should give you a root prompt (# instead of $)

run petes root tools, zerg rush, or superoneclick
then you are rooted

*voodoo method*
1 start with full stock 2.3.4/1.3.380,if you have rooted with anything other than Pete's Root Tools
or have altered/deleted stock file you need to
SBF to full stock 2.3.4/1.3.380 (VRZ_MB870_4.5.1A-DTN-150-30_1FF_01.sbf)
read How to SBF an X2, ezSBF DX2, and Common X2 Questions and Answers
if you don't want to lose data, don't wipe data (although it is recommended), unless you bootloop
if you bootloop you have no choice, but to wipe data via stock recovery see Common X2 Questions and Answers

2 Root with Pete's Root Tools

3 install Voodoo OTA Root Keeper, backup su, then temp unroot (keeps backup)

4 install update 2.3.5/1.3.418 , via over the air or download, place in sd card root (not in a folder)
and install via stock recovery see Common X2 Questions and Answers

5 restore root with Voodoo

edit:
zergrush removes stock files, to root, causing update to fail

Magic MD5 Root 2.3.4 for D2, R2D2, D2G, DX and 2.3.5 for DX2 - Google Docs

sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links: FAQs, Guides, Rooting, SBFs, ROMs... - Google Docs

06 aug 12 added magic md5 method
16 oct 12 new pete's link


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

updated root method


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

and thanks for pinning this to the top


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

themib said:


> and thanks for pinning this to the top


you're welcome


----------



## crackerjack (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting these instructions. They were very clear and the process worked the very first time I tried them. I spent a half a day trying to figure out how to root my phone and then apply the 2.3.5 update without much success. Then I stumbled upon your site and boy what a life saver. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

great, I've posted this on several forums
and here magic md5 root for d2, d2g, dx, & dx2 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-Oj1a1wNZKhZMPUqU_6KzzYzQJ2RKzvvumTx-41f3h4/edit

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## fire suppressor (Dec 28, 2012)

First of all thank you for the post. This was my first time ever rooting my phone and you made it a very easy process. I do have two questions for you. 1 now that my phone is rooted how do I use my wifi hotspot for free and get around verizon's subscription fee and 2 is it possible to flash my phone back to normal if I needed too?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

for wifi tether try Barnacle Wifi Tether
for unrooting, best to flash 2.3.4 or 2.3.5 DX2 .sbf

links in my list for instructions on flashing .sbf, under DX2 section, ezSBF is a good option
*[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links: FAQs, Guides, Rooting, SBFs, ROMs... - Google Docs[/background]*


----------



## fire suppressor (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought one of the reasons to root your phone was the ability to use the phones wifi cabability without having to use a app. Sorry to ask what I am sure are simple questions but how do I use super user? So far I have not benn able to play with it and make it do anything


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

rooting only gives you root access, so that you can add/remove system settings and files
superuser is like your root firewall, every app that wants root access, must go through superuser
don't need to do anything, if you install a app the wants root access, you will get a superuser popup asking allow or deny

some custom roms have working built-in hotspot, maybe cm7? can't remember


----------



## fire suppressor (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, this is all a learning process


----------



## dhmorgan (Jul 30, 2013)

I just obtained a Droid X2 running 2.3.5; I'd like to root it using my Ubuntu laptop.

I obtained the Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso and extracted the files so as to walk through the shell script to observe what happens.

I was able to complete the first 4 commands, but on trying "$ADB reboot-bootloader", it initiates the process on the phone but never is able to re-establish the connection. "./moto-fastboot" just keeps "waiting for device".

For what it's worth, if I attempt to start fastboot via volume-down+power, it indicates that fastboot protocol is starting, but no connection to PC is made.

from "[iso]/home/tux/.SBF/rootdx2.sh":

$ADB kill-server
$ADB wait-for-device
$ADB shell rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
$ADB shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5

above commands worked; below did not

$ADB reboot-bootloader
...
...

I'll be glad for any information that might be helpful.

Danny


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

if you are still trying to root, i would burn the iso to a cd of usb drive, and boot from that
or use the manual method instructions
have not used adb or motofastboot on linux so limited to how much help i can give

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donkeykongintheclutch (Mar 12, 2014)

props! no probs whatsoeva. gudISH shadow :money:


----------



## mike74f (Mar 26, 2014)

this is probably a stupid question but after you root the phone how do you uninstall programs because all it gives me is the option to uninstall the updates?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

mike74f said:


> this is probably a stupid question but after you root the phone how do you uninstall programs because all it gives me is the option to uninstall the updates?


safest is use titanium back, or manually with a file manager or root browser with root access

Sent from my Amazon Otter using Tapatalk


----------

